# Wholesale



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I would like to do wholesale accounts this time around.. 

Does anyone have comments or suggestion on how going about this.. 

Do I write a letter? just send samples.. what if they are out of state?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Is this for soaps, candles or???

I sent out letters with samples, make a lot of phone calls, make appointnments to go see stores and ask friends and acquaintances about new stores opening in the area that would be a good fit for my products.

Irena


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

this is for soaps, and other bath & body products.. 

I guess the phone calls are like telemarketing.. 
I can visit stores nearby. but what if they are out of state..

do i do a cold call... ask for the owner or manager.. and send out samples? 

so clueless on this end.. im use to doing retail


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't just walk in anymore except to ask for a manager or owner, then make an appointment.
I found if they are busy, less chance of me showing them my products.
I no longer leave samples at the stores either, unless it's the manager or owner.
I found too many employees would take the samples and it never went anywhere from there.

HTH.
Irena


----------

